# Welche Shops liefern auf Rechnung oder per Lastschrift?



## Thomas29 (12. April 2010)

Gibt es noch Shops die auf diese 2 Arten versenden?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Fischereiaufsicht (12. April 2010)

*AW: Welche Shops liefern auf Rechnung oder per Lastschrift?*

Was spricht denn dagegen, etwas per Vorkasse zu zahlen??? Gibt sicherlich einige Schwarze Schafe, die mit diesen Bezahlmethoden Unfug getrieben haben. Ohne Grund werden die Shops sicher nicht andere Möglichkeiten anbieten. Kannst ja auch per Nachnahme zahlen!?


----------



## Thomas29 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Welche Shops liefern auf Rechnung oder per Lastschrift?*



Fischereiaufsicht schrieb:


> Was spricht denn dagegen, etwas per Vorkasse zu zahlen??? Gibt sicherlich einige Schwarze Schafe, die mit diesen Bezahlmethoden Unfug getrieben haben. Ohne Grund werden die Shops sicher nicht andere Möglichkeiten anbieten. Kannst ja auch per Nachnahme zahlen!?



Das beantwortet nicht meine Frage.


----------



## atibandi (12. April 2010)

*AW: Welche Shops liefern auf Rechnung oder per Lastschrift?*



Thomas29 schrieb:


> Das beantwortet nicht meine Frage.



ganz schlechte antwort so wird dir sicher keiner weiterhelfen.....


----------



## Thomas29 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Welche Shops liefern auf Rechnung oder per Lastschrift?*



atibandi schrieb:


> ganz schlechte antwort so wird dir sicher keiner weiterhelfen.....



Was hättest du denn geantwortet|kopfkrat


----------



## atibandi (12. April 2010)

*AW: Welche Shops liefern auf Rechnung oder per Lastschrift?*

wie wäre es mit einer begründung warum du unbedingt einen shop suchst der auf rechnung liefert?
alleine die frage finde ich schon merwürdig, bezahl doch per vorkasse oder nachnahme und gut ist.....


----------



## Thomas29 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Welche Shops liefern auf Rechnung oder per Lastschrift?*

War doch ne ganz normale Frage,auf die ich eine ganz normale Antwort erwarte.

Warum muss ich es denn begründen?


Aber wenn ihr dann besser schlafen könnt,Nachname ist ziemlich ungünstig,weil wir zur Zeit der Lieferung meistens nicht zu Hause sind und mit Vorkasse hab ich halt schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (12. April 2010)

*AW: Welche Shops liefern auf Rechnung oder per Lastschrift?*



atibandi schrieb:


> irre ich mich jetzt oder kann man eine lastschrift nicht von seiner bank einfach zurück buchen lassen ?



so isses.

fast alle Shops werden aus gutem Grund (= aus Erfahrung) diese zwei Zahlungsarten *nicht *anbieten...


----------



## Thomas29 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Welche Shops liefern auf Rechnung oder per Lastschrift?*



atibandi schrieb:


> irre ich mich jetzt oder kann man eine lastschrift nicht von seiner bank einfach zurück buchen lassen ?



Wenn du mich jetzt auf Grund meiner Frage als Zahlungsbetrüger darstellen möchtest,rate ich dir es dir gut zu überlegen was du noch so schreibst|wavey:


----------



## ToxicToolz (12. April 2010)

*AW: Welche Shops liefern auf Rechnung oder per Lastschrift?*

Hier hatten wa dat schonmal KLICK KLACK


----------



## ToxicToolz (12. April 2010)

*AW: Welche Shops liefern auf Rechnung oder per Lastschrift?*



Thomas29 schrieb:


> Wenn du mich jetzt auf Grund meiner Frage als Zahlungsbetrüger darstellen möchtest,rate ich dir es dir gut zu überlegen was du noch so schreibst|wavey:




Ich denke mal ANTIBANDI wollte Dir damit sagen, wenn was mit der Ware Shit ist, oder gar die Lieferung nicht kommt, bist Du immer noch auf der sicheren Seite .... Und jetzt beruhige Dich mal ....


----------



## Thomas29 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Welche Shops liefern auf Rechnung oder per Lastschrift?*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Hier hatten wa dat schonmal KLICK KLACK



Danke:m


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (12. April 2010)

*AW: Welche Shops liefern auf Rechnung oder per Lastschrift?*



Thomas29 schrieb:


> ...rate ich dir es dir gut zu überlegen was du noch so schreibst


|bigeyes |scardie:


----------



## Fischereiaufsicht (12. April 2010)

*AW: Welche Shops liefern auf Rechnung oder per Lastschrift?*



Thomas29 schrieb:


> Aber wenn ihr dann besser schlafen könnt,Nachname ist ziemlich ungünstig,weil wir zur Zeit der Lieferung meistens nicht zu Hause sind .


 

Na meinste nicht, dass die normalen Pakete auch zu der Zeit kommen, wenn Ihr nicht zu Hause seid? Ist doch nun wurscht, ob man eine Nachnahmesendung von der Post abholt oder ein normales Paket. Das Geld muss man doch so oder so bezahlen. Oder Du meldest Dich bei der Packstation an (habe ich auch). Da wird Dein Paket dort zugestellt und Du kannst es 24 Stunden rund um die Uhr abholen - auch Nachnahme-Sendungen. Und dieser Service ist kostenlos.


----------



## Thomas29 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Welche Shops liefern auf Rechnung oder per Lastschrift?*



Fischereiaufsicht schrieb:


> Na meinste nicht, dass die normalen Pakete auch zu der Zeit kommen, wenn Ihr nicht zu Hause seid? Ist doch nun wurscht, ob man eine Nachnahmesendung von der Post abholt oder ein normales Paket. Das Geld muss man doch so oder so bezahlen. Oder Du meldest Dich bei der Packstation an (habe ich auch). Da wird Dein Paket dort zugestellt und Du kannst es 24 Stunden rund um die Uhr abholen - auch Nachnahme-Sendungen. Und dieser Service ist kostenlos.



Wo erfahre ich denn,wo es in meiner Nähe so Stationen gibt?


----------



## Fischereiaufsicht (12. April 2010)

*AW: Welche Shops liefern auf Rechnung oder per Lastschrift?*

Hier:

www.packstation.de

auf Packstationfinder klicken (ggf. Popup manuell öffnen)


----------



## ToxicToolz (12. April 2010)

*AW: Welche Shops liefern auf Rechnung oder per Lastschrift?*

Hier kannste dat nachschauen KLICK KLACK


----------



## Thomas29 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Welche Shops liefern auf Rechnung oder per Lastschrift?*

Ich werd hier nichts mehr schreiben,da ich gerade für einen Beitrag in diesem Thread ne Verwarnung erhalten habe|kopfkrat


----------



## ToxicToolz (12. April 2010)

*AW: Welche Shops liefern auf Rechnung oder per Lastschrift?*



Thomas29 schrieb:


> Ich werd hier nichts mehr schreiben,da ich gerade für einen Beitrag in diesem Thread ne Verwarnung erhalten habe|kopfkrat




Hmm ich denke mal wegen:

_


Thomas29 schrieb:



			Wenn du mich jetzt auf Grund meiner Frage als  Zahlungsbetrüger darstellen möchtest,rate ich dir es dir gut zu  überlegen was du noch so schreibst|wavey:
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_
Wobei man da auch sagen muss, der Ton macht die Musik Thomas.

Und an die Mod´s ... war da echt ne Keule nötig ????
Da hat evtl. der TE was falsch verstanden, darauf ne Reaktion und fertig... Is ja nun nich so das er pers. angreifend geworden is.... |kopfkrat


----------



## marcel1182 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Welche Shops liefern auf Rechnung oder per Lastschrift?*

moin,
also ich find seine frage gar nicht so verkehrt und versteh es nicht das auf ihn nun so eingedroschen wird. alsob ihr noch nie bei otto und & co. bestellt. gibt noch tausend andere beispiele...
 ich persönlich finds auch bequemer wenn was auf rechnung (gigafish) oder lastschrift (gerlinger) geht. so seh ich auch nie mein kontostand 
aber mal spass bei seite wer öfters schon mal negative erfahrungen gemacht hat bei vorkasse der kann das verstehen. musste schon oft genug meinem geld hinterher rennen!
gruss


----------



## Koalano1 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Welche Shops liefern auf Rechnung oder per Lastschrift?*



Thomas29 schrieb:


> Ich werd hier nichts mehr schreiben,da ich gerade für einen Beitrag in diesem Thread ne Verwarnung erhalten habe|kopfkrat


 

Grad mal zwei Monate dabei und schon ZWEI Verwarnungen - Hut ab!
"Einfach" überlegen bevor du etwas schreibst und dann sollte es besser werden.......
Wenn nicht, dann #h


----------



## matchbox (12. April 2010)

*AW: Welche Shops liefern auf Rechnung oder per Lastschrift?*



marcel1182 schrieb:


> moin,
> also ich find seine frage gar nicht so verkehrt und versteh es nicht das auf ihn nun so eingedroschen wird. alsob ihr noch nie bei otto und & co. bestellt. gibt noch tausend andere beispiele...
> ich persönlich finds auch bequemer wenn was auf rechnung (gigafish) oder lastschrift (gerlinger) geht. so seh ich auch nie mein kontostand
> aber mal spass bei seite wer öfters schon mal negative erfahrungen gemacht hat bei vorkasse der kann das verstehen. musste schon oft genug meinem geld hinterher rennen!
> gruss


 
|good:

Der Threadersteller stellt eine Frage und es wird erstmal nur palavert warum er dass denn wissen möchte, ohne seine Frage zu beantworten. Mir ist das letztens auch so gegangen und hätte auch fast eine Verwarnung bekommen, weil es mir irgendwann gereicht hat.
Manchmal ist es echt nervig hier eine Frage zu stellen.

Viele Grüße

Matchbox


----------



## ToxicToolz (12. April 2010)

*AW: Welche Shops liefern auf Rechnung oder per Lastschrift?*



Koalano1 schrieb:


> ZWEI Verwarnungen




|kopfkrat Is dat nich EINE mit ZWEI Punkten ? ? |kopfkrat


----------



## Gunnar. (12. April 2010)

*AW: Welche Shops liefern auf Rechnung oder per Lastschrift?*

Nabend,



Thomas29 schrieb:


> Ich werd hier nichts mehr schreiben,da ich gerade für einen Beitrag in diesem Thread ne Verwarnung erhalten habe|kopfkrat


 
Absolut verständlich.
Kaum einer ist vernünfig in de Lage diese simple Frage zu beantworten. Stattdessen wirste zum fundermentalen Offenbahrungseid genötigt und als Zugabe für eine Nichtigkeit verwarnt................. ganz großes Kino mal wieder.....

Achja , in Sachen Onlineshop ist mir nur Gigafish als Rechnungslieferant bekannt. Alle andere Vorkasse oder NN.


----------



## Tino (12. April 2010)

*AW: Welche Shops liefern auf Rechnung oder per Lastschrift?*

Aspo (Stroft-Schnüre) liefert auch auf Rechnung.


----------



## WallerKalle04 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Welche Shops liefern auf Rechnung oder per Lastschrift?*

find die verwarnung auch lächerlich! wenn mir so antworten kommen würden bei ner normalen frage würde ich auch etwas rupiger werden! aber hab schon hunderte antworten gesehen die um einiges schlimmer wahren und da is nix passiert!


----------



## Tino (12. April 2010)

*AW: Welche Shops liefern auf Rechnung oder per Lastschrift?*

Schei$$ auf diese popelige Verwarnung,dafür haste genug Müll zum lesen bekommen.:vik:


*Da sagt man...............  Danke für nichts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



oder............... ich werde hier nichts mehr fragen.


----------



## Ascanius (12. April 2010)

*AW: Welche Shops liefern auf Rechnung oder per Lastschrift?*

Ich kenne leider keinen Store mit Rechnung aber hier wurde ja mitlerweile auch schon einer genannt aber wollte auch mal anfügen das ist die "antworten" die gegeben wurden mal überhaupt nicht verstehen kann! Hier wurde eine simple Frage gestellt und einige müssen hier gleich irgendwelche Absichten erfahren. Wenn euch die Frage aus welchem grunde auch immer irgendwie nicht passt dann ignoriert das doch einfach und gebt keine Antwort. Also ich kann die Verwarnung nicht nachvollziehen, soll zwar alles seine Ordnung haben aber ich hätte mich auch gestört gefühlt durch diese Antworten.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (12. April 2010)

*AW: Welche Shops liefern auf Rechnung oder per Lastschrift?*

Ich kenne keine Vorgeschichten vom TS und habe auch keine Lust da in seinem Account nachzuforschen. Darum werde ich zu der Verwarnung keinen Kommentar abgeben.

Aber was atibandi hier macht ist mit Sicherheit ein große Frechheit, anderen ihren Thread durch überflüssiges Offtopic zu zerlegen, und dass dann wirklich excessive. Was geht den atibandi das alles an was er überflüssigerweise fragt?#d

Mir ist bekannt, wenn man in dem einen oder andern Onlineshop öfter bestellt, man dort auf Rechnung kaufen angeboten bekommt, wobei ich darauf nie Wert gelegt habe und auch erst wieder nachschauen oder Forschen müsste welche Anbieter dass waren.


----------



## hulkhomer (12. April 2010)

*AW: Welche Shops liefern auf Rechnung oder per Lastschrift?*

Askari liefert auf Lastschrift.


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Welche Shops liefern auf Rechnung oder per Lastschrift?*

Leute,Leute, erst mal locker durch die Hose atmen und alles betrachten.

@ Thomas

Du hattest bereits eine Verwarnung von einem meiner Kollegen wegen Beleidigung anderer User. 

Hier nun hast Du einen gut gemeinten Rat falsch interpretiert und überreagiert. Du bist auf Deinen Irrtum hingewiesen worden.
Ich hatte das schon früher gesehen und wollte abwarten, ob Du Dich wenigstens entschuldigst. Immerhin hast Du ja jemandem echt Unrecht getan. 
In der Zwischenzeit hat mein Mod-Kollege den gleichen Gedankengang gehabt und Dir nach ausreichender Zeit eine ( die kleinstmögliche ) Verwarnung erteilt. Man kann sicher geteilter Meinung sein, ob diese Aktion von Dir alleine ein Verwarnung wert war. In der Summe Deines bisherigen Auftretens war sie das sicher.

Also sei einfach ein wenig entspannter, dann klappt das auch.


----------



## Lorenz (12. April 2010)

*AW: Welche Shops liefern auf Rechnung oder per Lastschrift?*

Hi


*Bei allen Shops die paypal anbieten,geht das ganze doch auch per  Lastschrift!?* |kopfkrat




Ich bin fast schon sicher,dass zumindest ein Teil derer die nach dem "wieso" fragen,da auch einen Hintergedanken haben.

So nach dem Motto "Wir bestellen doch auch alle per Vorkasse und haben keine Probleme damit".
Ich wüsste ehrlich gesagt auch nicht weshalb ich mich wegen der Zahlungsart so einschränken sollte! 
Im Zweifelsfall guckt man halt mal schnell nach Rezessionen zu dem jeweiligen Shop/Verkäufer,bevor man etwas ordert.

Das funktioniert natürlich nur wenn negative Erfahrungen gepostet werden.Sehr schade finde ich es dann,wenn einer einen Thread eröffnet und dann aufeinmal immer mehr Geschädigte auftauchen,die eben,aus welchen Gründen auch immer,(noch) nicht von ihrer negativen Erfahrung berichtet haben...um den Bogen zum Thema zu kriegen: Wo und inwiefern gab es denn Probleme mit der Zahlung per Vorkasse? |kopfkrat


----------



## Knigge007 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Welche Shops liefern auf Rechnung oder per Lastschrift?*

Versteh ich nicht.....mittlerweile kennt man doch die 1-2 schwarzen Schafe, es gibt doch so dermaßen viele super Shops wo man sein Zeugsgünstig und zügig bekommt wenn man per Vorkasse bezahlt, zudem gibts hier im Forum einen Thread wo die guten Shops alle drin stehen !


----------



## Thomas29 (14. April 2010)

*AW: Welche Shops liefern auf Rechnung oder per Lastschrift?*

Hab jetzt mal ne Nacht drüber geschlafen und versteh aber immer noch nicht,warum hier manche User mit einer Gegenfrage antworten#c

Wollen sie sich wichtig machen,haben vielleicht im echten Leben nichts zu sagen und meinen hier müssen sie sich aufspielen,einfach Beiträge sammeln,selber keine Fragen, nur dumme Antworten,wollen den Threadersteller provozieren,ich weiss es nicht#q

Ist der Sinn eines Forums sich nach einer gestellten Frage rechtfertigen zu müssen oder vielleicht doch der möglichst eine aussagekräftige Antwort zu bekommen|kopfkrat

Meiner Meinung nach,hoffen diese Leute,dass es viele Mitläufer gibt um mal gepflegt auf den Threadersteller einzudreschen#h

Wenn keiner ihrer Meinung ist halten sie den Mund,doch wenn weitere User auch negatives schreiben blühen sie förmlich auf und erschaffen sich dadurch wahrscheinlich ihre Befriedigung.

Hier muss man wohl alles durch die Blume sagen um keine Verwarnung zu bekommen,nur ob man so ein authentisches Forum kreiert bleibt den allmächtigen Mods überlassen#h


----------



## ernie1973 (14. April 2010)

*AW: Welche Shops liefern auf Rechnung oder per Lastschrift?*



Thomas29 schrieb:


> Gibt es noch Shops die auf diese 2 Arten versenden?
> 
> Gruß Thomas


 
Ich kenne keinen mehr! 

Vermutlich sind es nicht mehr viele - da die Shops, welche dieses einseitige Risiko eingingen, entsprechende Erfahrungen mit diesen Arten der Bezahlung gemacht haben und deswegen leider zu Hauf´in die Insolvenz schlitterten.

Ernie


----------



## lukassohn (14. April 2010)

*AW: Welche Shops liefern auf Rechnung oder per Lastschrift?*



Thomas29 schrieb:


> Gibt es noch Shops die auf diese 2 Arten versenden?
> 
> Gruß Thomas


 
Also Askari liefert doch noch per Lastschrift, hab doch letzte Woche erst was bestellt, und die buchen es auch nur am Tag der Lieferung ab, wenn sie vollständig ist, ansonsten nur den Teilbetrag, und bei der Nachlieferung den Rest, und keine weiteren Versandkosten.


----------



## Lenzibald (14. April 2010)

*AW: Welche Shops liefern auf Rechnung oder per Lastschrift?*

Servus. 
Hiki versand verschikt auf Rechnung. Erstbestellung per Vorkasse und danch kann man auf Rechnung einkaufen. Falls man was bracut das nicht im Katalog ist einfach anrufen oder mailen die Besorgen es dann. Hab mir ne Fliegenrute von DAM die nicht im Katalog ist bestellt und der Preis war nicht höher als bei anderen Versendern. Hab schon sehr viel dort bestellt und war immer 100% zufrieden. Wenn auf der HP steht lieferbar ist der Artikel auch zu 100% lieferbar nicht wie bei manchen anderen Versendern.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2010)

*AW: Welche Shops liefern auf Rechnung oder per Lastschrift?*

Habs mal in "Günstig kaufen" verschoben, thematisch hier sicherlich besser aufgehoben..


----------



## Thomas29 (14. April 2010)

*AW: Welche Shops liefern auf Rechnung oder per Lastschrift?*



lukassohn schrieb:


> Also Askari liefert doch noch per Lastschrift, hab doch letzte Woche erst was bestellt, und die buchen es auch nur am Tag der Lieferung ab, wenn sie vollständig ist, ansonsten nur den Teilbetrag, und bei der Nachlieferung den Rest, und keine weiteren Versandkosten.



Da bestell ich auch viel und halt bei der Angler-Oase,aber sonst kenn ich auch keine#c


----------



## Thomas29 (14. April 2010)

*AW: Welche Shops liefern auf Rechnung oder per Lastschrift?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Habs mal in "Günstig kaufen" verschoben, thematisch hier sicherlich besser aufgehoben..



Danke


----------



## degl (14. April 2010)

*AW: Welche Shops liefern auf Rechnung oder per Lastschrift?*

Thomas........schau mal bei Gigafisch.....die versenden auf Rechnung#h

gruß degl


----------



## Thomas29 (14. April 2010)

*AW: Welche Shops liefern auf Rechnung oder per Lastschrift?*



degl schrieb:


> Thomas........schau mal bei Gigafisch.....die versenden auf Rechnung#h
> 
> gruß degl



Danke#h


----------



## Mr. B (14. April 2010)

*AW: Welche Shops liefern auf Rechnung oder per Lastschrift?*



Thomas29 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt mal ne Nacht drüber geschlafen und versteh aber immer noch nicht,warum hier manche User mit einer Gegenfrage antworten#c
> 
> Wollen sie sich wichtig machen,haben vielleicht im echten Leben nichts zu sagen und meinen hier müssen sie sich aufspielen,einfach Beiträge sammeln,selber keine Fragen, nur dumme Antworten,wollen den Threadersteller provozieren,ich weiss es nicht#q
> 
> ...


 
|good:|good:|good:

Das sehe ich ähnlich! Ich habe es auch schon erlebt, dass mein Thread (mit einer ganz normalen Frage) nach 34 Antworten zu gemacht worden ist, nur weil hier einige Leute meinen, sie müssten sich hier gegenseitig fertig machen!


----------



## lahn mann (15. April 2010)

*AW: Welche Shops liefern auf Rechnung oder per Lastschrift?*

hy thomas29 kann dich verstehen das problem habe ich auch wegen arbeiten, gebe eine andere  lieferadresse an kann aber auch sehr gut die händler verstehen ich würde es auch so machen vorkasse.


probiere es mal bei angel-ussat


----------



## Lorenz (15. April 2010)

*AW: Welche Shops liefern auf Rechnung oder per Lastschrift?*

Hi


Wie ich schon sagte:
Zieh doch mal paypal in Erwägung,zumindest bei mir wird das dann per Bankeinzugsverfahren von meinem Konto abgebucht.Ich habe nie gezielt nach Shops gesucht die das anbieten,aber bei stollenwerk,camotackle und etlichen ebay-Anbietern sowieso,habe ich das entsprechende Symbol schon gesehen (bei +15 Zahlungen hatte ich damit noch keine Probleme).


Entschuldigt wenn der Hinweis wieder am Thema vorbei sein sollte...


----------

